# Thanksgiving Break



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Took daughters last night and the first one was a very fat one.

Got sheepshead too. Water visibility was unreal (clear) it looked like Destin at the west end of Dauphin Island. Very light wind and one of the best nights to be out on the water.

This is my youngest with the big one. Back to Auburn on Sunday.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice sized Sheeps


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish glad to see a report from ya it's been awhile.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Very nice fish and a even bigger smile.Don't you just love it when the kids get to go.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

flounderslayerman said:


> Nice fish glad to see a report from ya it's been awhile.


Thanks. Wish every trip was like Thursday nights trip. Flat calm water, great visibility, lots of fish, variety of fish, wildlife sightings...great adventure.

Only managed a few trips this year.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good job....nice size flattie.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, when kids are on board everything is about them having fun. I wish I had realized that years ago.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried to get my girls into it but they just didn't care for it. So I gig by myself most of the time.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I've learned to bite my tongue whenever they don't put one in the boat. Since then, it's been much easier on everyone...

They are about 20% on sheeps and about 80% on flounder. I don't want to touch a gig when they are aboard - but sometimes I will.

They pretty much insist on going fishing now when they come for visits.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how big is that first on looks huge in the pic congrats


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice fish. I came back from Aubrun for the holiday too and didn't have as good luck. I was out in Destin. We got five the first night and 0 on Thanksgiving. We actually saw 10 on Wednesday night but I had my two little sisters and they aren't the most accurate either. Still, it was great to have them out.

imakemybeer.blogspot.com


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks bigger than the 23.5" it measured.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

John
It was a perfect night. I was down that way about 11:00 or so but didin't go but to the rocks. Not alot of fish left they were few and far between but when you found them they were nice ones. 
Looks like the family had a good time.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

We put in at around 7 and were back by 11. The water down by Katrina cut was awesome.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Enjoy those special times....as you know it ain't about getting fish on board. But that is certainly a plus.


----------

